# De Facto break up



## arthur88 (Apr 27, 2015)

I am a citizen of Australia and is currently sponsoring my girlfriend with de facto visa. She have been granted with TR and waiting for PR now. If i ends the relationship after she granted with PR, will it effect her and deport back to China or it will not change her status and able to stay as PR ? Do i need to advice the immi after break up? How long will have to wait before i can help another girl with de facto application? Is there other option if i want to help my next partner to apply for residency ? Thank you


----------



## Aria (Feb 2, 2015)

arthur88 said:


> I am a citizen of Australia and is currently sponsoring my girlfriend with de facto visa. She have been granted with TR and waiting for PR now. If i ends the relationship after she granted with PR, will it effect her and deport back to China or it will not change her status and able to stay as PR ? Do i need to advice the immi after break up? How long will have to wait before i can help another girl with de facto application? Is there other option if i want to help my next partner to apply for residency ? Thank you


I'm not sure if I read correctly. So are you saying,
1. The ex-_"girlfriend"_ is on her TR, that means it hasn't even been two years yet since it was granted,
2. You already moved on and now want to "help" another one???

So many red flags. Are you in genuine relationship? Yeah you do have to inform IMMI about the breakup. The PR visa is for the *GENUINE* and *ongoing* couple. So no, she most likely have to go back to China. And the IMMI will be very suspicious about you sponsoring "another girl" to get a residency. Hope you have a very good compelling reason to explain to IMMI.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

arthur88 said:


> I am a citizen of Australia and is currently sponsoring my girlfriend with de facto visa. She have been granted with TR and waiting for PR now. If i ends the relationship after she granted with PR, will it effect her and deport back to China or it will not change her status and able to stay as PR ? Do i need to advice the immi after break up? How long will have to wait before i can help another girl with de facto application? Is there other option if i want to help my next partner to apply for residency ? Thank you


If you break up after she gets PR it doesn't affect her PR and you don't have notify DIBP about it.

You have to wait 5 years from the application date of your previous girlfriend to be able to sponsor a new one. Just remember that those that sponsor again their application is usually looked at more closely. You will also have the issue that you have to list previous relationships and having that you broke up with your ex just after she got PR will ring alarm bells.

On another note you shouldn't be staying with your girlfriend just so she can get PR. This is a reason why partner visa's are now taking longer to process.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

arthur88 said:


> How long will have to wait before i can help another girl with de facto application?


This sentence concerns me a lot.

You arnt there to "help" people.

You have a limit of two people that you can sponsor on a defacto visa. As soon as you break up with this one you have to notify IMMI. Then you will have to wait 5 years from application date before you can "help" anyone else. If you break up with your second partner you won't be allowed to sponsor anyone else again.


----------



## Bay56 (May 2, 2014)

This is the reason why our visas take ages to get processed, because people cheat the system and every person that does it impacts the next one in the queue.

Good luck with the import-export business Arthur.


----------



## NiallC33 (Feb 3, 2014)

people like the o.p needs to get their citizenship revoked if they are going to scam the system


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

arthur88 said:


> How long will have to wait before i can help another girl with de facto application?


the visa is not designed to HELP someone with a defacto application. It's designed for people in *genuine long term relationships* live with their partner here in Australia. I seriously hope that the way you have worded your post is because you have crummy English and not because you are defrauding the system to "help" people get Australian PR!!!!


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

This kind of stories I am trying to tell IMMI about. I am really disappointed why do we me and my children suffer the enormous waiting while others hoax it. FYI, this kind of visas is not for helping other girls to come here, its for genuine family who live with each other and partners that have shared future planning.


----------



## Bay56 (May 2, 2014)

NiallC33 said:


> people like the o.p needs to get their citizenship revoked if they are going to scam the system


Err, not really. I disagree with this. What if the person that did this was an Australian born, Australian only citizen? What are we gonna do with them? Revoke their citizenship too and leave them in a little dingy in the middle of the Pacific on their own? You can't just take citizenship away like that.

There should be some sort of avenging justice in a different way, eg a 10-15 year ban on future sponsorships or something along the lines of that.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

Bay56 said:


> There should be some sort of avenging justice in a different way, eg a 10-15 year ban on future sponsorships or something along the lines of that.


I'm pretty sure they cover this with the 5 year sponsorship limitation and also the 2 sponsorships / lifetime restriction...still having said that - 2 fraudulent applications is 2 too many


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Although the wording is questionable, there's a lot of assumption that the OP is behaving fraudulently on a possible sponsorship and/or perhaps on the previous one. Before lynching him on the basis of one 5-sentence post, please avoid jumping to too many conclusions.

OP - as has been posted, if your current relationship has broken down, both you and your partner have a legal obligation to notify DIBP. This will likely result in your partner's PR visa not being processed and she would need to leave Australia or look for other visa options. 

There is a 5-year wait between sponsorships. If you enter into a new partnership you cannot sponsor your new partner until 5 years after your previous partner's application.

Falsely continuing your current relationship in order to allow your partner to gain PR is visa fraud, and if caught her partner visa can be cancelled even if PR has already been granted.


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

Citizenship should be looked upon as a Priviledge and not a Right....Migrant or Born here and deliberately abusing it, should be appropriately and severely dealt with, in accordance with the gravity of the offence......

and re the poster, i'd give them the benefit of the doubt, only because anyone who is deliberately playing the system would have more nous than ask what amounts to an ignorant question...


----------

